# My kitten sucks my eyelashes.



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep, seriously. He comes on my pillow in the middle of the night and sucks on my eyelashes, eyelids and eyebrows, all the time purring like a mad thing. I know he thinks I'm mummy cat, so I can only assume he's trying to get milk out of me. How can I discourage him without upsetting him? He pretends to be all tough and feisty but actually he's a little mummy's boy and follows me round like a puppy. I don't want to discourage him from being bonded to me, but...my eyelids hurt.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

i feel your pain!!!!!!!!!!! i am not alone:thumbup1: every night i have to endure hours of eye sucking,and ear-lobe sucking,it would be more tolerable if it wernt for the kneading paws and CLAWS!!! my girl is 16 weeks old now,its hot and wet when your tring to sleep.But kind of cute aswell.
Put you head under the duvet until they give up.


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

OMG, the kneading.

At least I know he's not the only one. 
Sammy is kind of 'special'


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ewwwwww, all I can say is yuck! Thank god, mine sleep downstairs!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Jude_34 said:


> OMG, the kneading.
> 
> At least I know he's not the only one.
> Sammy is kind of 'special'


not to mention the noisy purring...............


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I'd be a bit nervous of little kitty claws so near to my eyes! I think I'd put a pillow over my head till the cat stops.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> I'd be a bit nervous of little kitty claws so near to my eyes! I think I'd put a pillow over my head till the cat stops.


they dont give up that easy ive taken to random revenge tactics of waking princess up during the day to slobber all over her:thumbup1lus they then pull your hair if you cover your face....then get under the duvet,suck your nightie and knead your legs ectmore claws!! depending on how tired i am responses vary from cutsie talk an kissies to shoving her off the side of the bed at various intervals.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Hahaha bless him the wee nutter!
My boy especially is sooo loving but hasn't eaten my eyelashes... yet...

Perhaps you could surprise him with something like these... 


























Or more practical - do you have a pair of these lying around?









Oh and an even more practical answer. I would blow in his face. Not that hard - he should recoil from it. Cat's don't like it (perhaps it's the equivalent of hissing? or perhaps their sensitive whiskers pick up the vibration and they sense it as an object coming close to their face?) Either way it's the best way to stop a cat sticking it's nose where it's not wanted - a language they understand - and it's the only method I use for "telling" cats "off" - It'll save the bother of getting physical or verbal when you're prob half asleep- and it'll work 100 x better


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

> Oh and an even more practical answer. I would blow in his face. Not that hard - he should recoil from it. Cat's don't like it (perhaps it's the equivalent of hissing?


Sounds like a plan to me. I might try it tonight, if I can steel myself to upset him. Although I have to say he was better last night. I put my hands over my eyes and first he tried to dig them out, sucked my eyebrows a bit, then his attention span ran out.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Aw * it won't upset him at all, I doubt he'll move even a foot, he'll just look a little scolded


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Why did my post get edited Colsy?! That was a great post lol x It wasn't me who was the spammer! It was me who reported it! lol xx


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

How are your eyelids this monrning?


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

Somewhat better, thanks. We had a little episode last night but I think he's getting less persistent. OMG, though, he sucks so LOUDLY! My housemate said I should get him a dummy.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

haha * our kits are very loving especially the boy, but I'm glad to say I've never had my eyelashes sucked 
Well as I say if he ever does anything "naughty", blowing sharply in the face should usually be enough to make them think twice. Try it if you're eating and he's nicking your food, or if yours like ours get inquisitive when you're in the bath. But I'd say if he's sucking at your eyelashes it'll simply warn him off without upsetting him xx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

well im back to undisurbed nights:thumbup1rincess has taken up residence with chloe and her babies


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

> her babies


Aw, your cat had kittens?! That's CUTE!

Sammy is my first kit. I had lots of dogs growing up but now I've moved out I know wouldn't take care of a dog properly without my mum as backup. I thought a cat might be stand-offish - and I kind of assumed he would be independent - now I've got a kitten who follows me to the toilet, gets into bed with me and makes squeaky-toy noises for attention and I wouldn't change a thing about him!


----------



## ShaunPasko (Nov 19, 2009)

What's up everyone, my name is Shaun. I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. I hope I posted this in the right section!


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi!
Well there's an introduction section here Introductions - Pet Forums Community but hey don't suppose it matters 
Welcome!

Second thoughts ... looks suspiciously like a spam post with your signature...

2nd spammer on this one lil thread!

And Bing is crap.


----------



## Loulabellebaby (Nov 20, 2009)

My god - my kitten did this for the first time last night - think she must have read this post lol


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

My kittens do something very similar, not so much suck eyelashes but will sit and stare at your eyes when you are blinking, I think it's the fluttering they like but it can be quite creepy when they are staring at you very hard.
They also have taken a likeing to sucking on my fluffy pink slippers, they do this around the same time every evening, I suppose it is a comfort thing as there little paws knead whilst they suck away, I did read it was because they had been weaned too early, I don't know how true this is maybe someone could enlighten me as to why they do it.


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, by the time I got Sammy (8 wks) he'd already weaned himself, so it can't be that. He's was the runt, but the feistiest one in the litter. The funny thing was that this giant kitten was still suckling on the mother whilst she sprawled out looking like 'Oh God, I've had enough of this'.


----------



## chimes (Sep 4, 2009)

Heh!- I lock Smith in the lounge overnight - I said from day one when we got him - about 6 weeks old - that we should do this, as I didn't want him 'sleeping' with us...

But now, whenever I wake up, I'll immediately let him in, and then it starts. My t-shirt, especially around the underarm, becomes the suckling zone.... accompanied by the loudest, most insistent purring, and drooling suckling...
But the kneading! Jeez! He gets so carried away with it - I'm trying to snooze til the next alarm, then what feels like red hot needles into my arm...!


----------

